# Bạn biết gì về da thật và da giả ?



## avocado (11/5/21)

Bạn biết gì về da thật và da giả ?

Da giả hay còn là da simili (PVC) là sản phẩm được làm từ tấm vải lót, sau đó được dệt kim bằng Polyester và   sổ bìa da cao cấptiếp theo sẽ được nhuộm từ một đến hai lớp nhựa để tạo liên kết giữa tấm vải và lớp nhựa.





Tiếp theo sẽ được đưa qua công đoạn định hình để tạo vân trên sản phẩm. Công đoạn cuối cùng,  sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm simili sẽ được xử lý bề mặt, nhuộm màu giúp cho sản phẩm đẹp hơn, bền hơn và sáng bóng hơn.

Phân biệt áo da thật giả

Trong khi những sản phẩm da thật được làm hoàn toàn từ da bò, da heo, da cừu, trâu, cá sấu,… qua quá trình xử lý hóa chất là thuộc da để tạo ra những sản phẩm bóng, đẹp và bền cùng thời gian mà chúng ta vẫn dùng hàng ngày như ví da, giày da, thắt lưng,…

Da thật sẽ phải trải qua quá trình thuộc da để da không bị mục theo thời gian và làm bóng da để da đẹp hơn. Trước khi làm ra thành phẩm và được bán trên thị trường thì da còn được phủ một lớp sơn để tạo độ bóng và màu sắc. Vì vậy các sản phẩm làm từ da thường có giá thành khá cao.

Đặc điểm của da thật
Đã bao giờ bạn thắc mắc là tại sao mọi người lại có xu hướng sử dụng các sản phẩm được làm từ da không? Lý do hết sức dễ hiểu bởi các sản phẩm từ da thật có nhiều tính năng ưu việt.

Da thật hoàn toàn được lấy từ tự nhiên cho nên không có bất kỳ tác động nào xảy ra từ các phản ứng hóa học, bước cuối cùng sẽ được con người xử lý với quy trình phức tạp và kỹ lưỡng để sản xuất ra đồ da với mẫu mã, chất lượng tốt nhất ngăn chặn những tổn hại cho người sử dụng.

Da thật có độ dẻo dai, độ co giãn sẽ phụ thuộc vào từng nhiệt độ khác nhau, đặc biệt hơn cả là độ bền cực kì cao. Các sản phẩm làm từ da thật nếu muốn sử dụng sản phẩm lâu bền trong một thời gian dài tuy giá thành có hơi cao so với các sản phẩm được làm từ những vật liệu khác nhưng nó có những đặc điểm ưu việt làm cho người sử dụng cảm thấy thoải mái.

Đặc điểm của áo da thật

Về khả năng co giãn thì phụ thuộc vào nhiệt độ của da thật, khi mặc quần áo sẽ cảm thấy mát mẻ, vô cùng dễ chịu khi thời tiết nóng bức và bạn thường đổ nhiều mồ hôi và khả năng giữ cho cơ thể luôn ấm áp vào những ngày đông giá rét.

Ngoài ra những sản phẩm giày dép, quần áo, túi xách và rất nhiều các sản phẩm khác có được sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp cũng nhờ quá trình sản xuất thuộc da đã qua xử lý. Các sản phẩm làm từ da thật đặc biệt là áo khoác da có một vẻ đẹp sang trọng, mạnh mẽ, khẳng định đẳng cấp cho các tín đồ sử dụng sản phẩm.

Áo da thật là gì?
Áo da thật là được làm từ các loại da trâu, da bò, da cừu,… ngoài ra còn có sử dụng da bò non, da ngựa và da đà điểu, da cá sấu để làm những sản phẩm cao cấp hơn.

Những loại da này sau khi được xử lý sẽ trở nên bóng đẹp, để lâu cũng không bị mục. Bước xử lý cuối cùng là phủ lên trên một lớp sơn tạo màu sắc và độ bóng, đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ và độ bền đẹp của áo da. Những chiếc áo da thật trên thị trường có giá thành khá cao và nhập về không có giá dưới 2 triệu.

Vậy làm sao để phân biệt áo da thật và áo da giả chỉ bằng mắt thường?
Quan sát kỹ sản phẩm
Chỉ cần tinh ý quan sát các mẫu áo làm bằng da, bạn sẽ thấy những sản phẩm da thật rất chú trọng trong việc gia công dù là những chỉ là những chi tiết nhỏ nhất như móc khóa, logo, đường may, lớp lót, miếng da đính kèm ghi số hiệu, font chữ, màu sắc… Thêm vào đó, bề mặt sản phẩm cũng là điều cần lưu ý.

Quan sát áo da thật giả bằng mắt thường

Da thật sẽ có những vết lồi lõm, tùy theo trình độ thuộc và gia công mà bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng, mềm hay gồ ghề tương đối. Thậm chí, nếu quan sát kĩ, ta có thể nhận ra những lỗ chân lông nhỏ trên bề mặt da thật.

Còn những loại da giả thì bề mặt áo da sẽ bằng phẳng, trơn láng. Bạn có thể phân biệt màu sắc của áo da giả thường sáng hơn. Da thật không bóng bảy và khi kéo không bị co giãn như da giả nên về lâu dài vẫn giữ màu chân thật.

Quan sát màu sắc áo da
Đây là cách phân biệt chỉ mang tính tương đối chứ không phải là các phân biệt áo da thật một cách chính xác. Một điều khá dễ thấy là đồ giả da thường có màu sắc rất phong phú bắt mắt với nhiều tông màu khác nhau như xanh, đỏ, vàng, nâu, trắng….còn da thật thường có ít màu sắc hơn và thường có gam màu tối, màu sậm

Nhìn kĩ phần mặt cắt
Nếu nhìn kỹ mặt cắt của da và phần da đã qua quá trình thuộc da, mọi người để ý da thật thường có các sợi không đều nhau. Vì vậy, khi dùng ngón tay cạo lên bề mặt da, có thể có để lại vết trầy, xước thì chúng sẽ không có thay đổi gì rõ ràng.

Trong khi với da giả, chúng vốn có kết cấu dệt sợi, không phải là khối đặc nên chúng sẽ bị trầy xước, nhìn sẽ không cân đối và không thể trở lại như ban đầu.

So sánh mức giá
Có một điều chúng ta không thể phủ nhận rằng tiền nhiều chưa chắc đã mua được đồ thật nhưng đồ thật thì sẽ không bao giờ có mức giá thấp. Nếu chiếc áo bạn mua có mức giá dưới 1 triệu thì thường là áo da giả, da lộn cao cấp. Tùy vào hãng sản xuất mà chiếc áo da thật thường có mức giá dao động trong khoảng 3 triệu cho đến vài chục triệu đồng.

Cách bảo quản áo da thật tốt nhất
Chúng ta không nên giặt áo da với nước mà nên dùng khăn sạch lau bằng nước ấm. Hoặc có thể dùng bàn chải đánh răng chải, thấm chút xà phòng thật nhẹ nhàng và lau sạch lại bằng khăn. Sau đó phơi áo ở nơi thoáng gió, không nên phơi trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời.

Bạn muốn áo da trở nên sáng bóng và mới hơn thì nên dùng xi chuyên dụng đánh lên áo sau mỗi lần vệ sinh xong. Giữ áo da luôn mới và không nên giặt nhiều làm áo nhanh hỏng và áo sẽ bị xước trong quá trình bạn giặt hoặc là.

Khi áo bẩn chỉ cần dùng vải nhung sạch nhúng vào lòng trắng trứng gà để lau chùi và bìa da đựng hồ sơdùng khăn ấm chùi sạch. Cách bảo quản áo da này không chỉ làm sạch mà còn giúp áo da trở nên sáng bóng hơn và bền đẹp hơn giúp bạn tự tin hơn mỗi khi mặc ra ngoài.

Nếu áo bị dính ướt do nước mưa thì phải lau khô nhanh, tránh làm áo bị mốc. Nên treo áo ở nơi khô thoáng, mát để tránh ẩm mốc hoặc bốc mùi do lâu ngày không sử dụng.


----------

